# Admit it, you've played Neopets.



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

I have, and I still occasionally check my pets!

I was a member even before the site became a franchise! I kinda miss the good ol' days where they have plots that are actually good (with comics too)!

And Rule 34...?! The only good Rule 34 is Kass!


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 27, 2009)

no, no i didnt... ever since i found it i thought it was kinda dumb^^;;


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 27, 2009)

I used to play the Flash games all the time. The Pets side of it sucked though  Always has.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2009)

hmmm nope


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> I used to play the Flash games all the time. The Pets side of it sucked though  Always has.



Yeah, the pets were pretty much pointless.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2009)

No, Because I'm not a pussy.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 27, 2009)

Several years ago. I would play the games and stuff. Haven't logged on to that in years.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 27, 2009)

Never played it myself.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 27, 2009)

I was a member before it was "cool" (though not before they removed the "human" "pets" like Macy Gray, and the "world" was made up of three disks based on light, darkness, and neutrality... sadly, I wasn't there during those hilarious times).

Also, Kass is ass. Darigan was a far more interesting character (though cast of the pirate-based plot they did a while afterwards (the one with the gay protagonist saving the underwater city of mer-people) was a lot better, I thought... I also preferred how they handled the "war" for that plot too, they just needed to adjust prize list requirements for people who chose to run "support" better, since playing games to help your side takes far more work than the people who chose to be fighters, who could easily defeat well over 100 opponents in a single day if you had the right weapons and stats on your monster).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 27, 2009)

no, never.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 27, 2009)

I find it interesting people keep talking down neopets just because of the negative stereotypes attached to it... Really, there was a time when it was legitimately fun and easy to play, the only problem (which may or may not still exist... its been a while since I signed on) is that they never really capitalized on making the pets... Erm... Have a reason for existing outside of the battledome and games/events that require having them.

The economy was rather easy to learn and overall the game gave you plenty of options for how to play, but as I said, unless you wanted to be active in the battledome, your pets only really existed for the purposes of events and games that require you to have a pet in order to play. If you're just in it for rare items or making money, you can live on restocking (something I personally detested) as a sole source of income, which doesn't require a pet. The fact they never capitalized on the fact your pets (as in, not the anthro ones used for storylines) are clearly depicted as having human-level intelligence (given by the fact they usually talk for said games/events) didn't really help matters.


----------



## Laze (Apr 27, 2009)

For like... 10 minutes.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 27, 2009)

They weren't sexy enough.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

Well this proves one thing...

A bunch of you are kids! >: (


----------



## ADF (Apr 27, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> They weren't sexy enough.



Oh I don't know, the Zafara [NSFW] was kind of cute.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2009)

I played so many years ago. It's crazy to think how long stuff like that's been around now. I mostly played "Deck Ball" (christ, I still remember the name). Basically pirate ship-themed soccer, but you only have to goalies, lol.

I love how my techo was subjected to perpetual starvation, but wasn't allowed the sweet release of death.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 27, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I love how my techo was subjected to perpetual starvation, but wasn't allowed the sweet release of death.


Not to mention there's really no reason to even bother spending money on feeding your pets unless you either A. want to win the gourmet food trophy (which pretty much requires complete dedication in order to win), or B. want to be in-character at all times while playing the site.


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2009)

Yup. Back in 8th grade.

So glad I got out.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nope, never even wondered about it. I did play runescape, which I'm ashamed of.


----------



## crazydog (Apr 27, 2009)

nope never have yeah ive played runescape but i cant stay focused long enough to play not to fond of online games

8)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Not to mention there's really no reason to even bother spending money on feeding your pets unless you either A. want to win the gourmet food trophy (which pretty much requires complete dedication in order to win), or B. want to be in-character at all times while playing the site.



Hell, you can even get free food!

And the only reason I mentioned Kass was because he's probably one of the few Neopets worth R34-ing. Him and that Altador King.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2009)

Haha..

Trying to get stuff from that "Free Stuff Tree" (I forgot the name of it) sucked on dial-up. God... I hated the world of broadband back then.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 27, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 27, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And the only reason I mentioned Kass was because he's probably one of the few Neopets worth R34-ing. Him and that Altador King.


Just because they're the only buff ones doesn't mean they're the only ones worth envoking the rule on.

That said, I rarily see it envoked on the characters... Or at least compared to any other set of copyrighted species.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 27, 2009)

THEY ALL DIED

And I laughed


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 27, 2009)

My best friend in middle school played neopets.  I lost all respect for him.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Just because they're the only buff ones doesn't mean they're the only ones worth envoking the rule on.
> 
> That said, I rarily see it envoked on the characters... Or at least compared to any other set of copyrighted species.



I was referring to the males. :I

Also, I see your point. I am biased. >: o


----------



## Liam (Apr 27, 2009)

Neopets whats that?
Yeah, I've never played it.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 28, 2009)

Yup, I did, a long time ago. Glad to be out. Online games aren't my thing.


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 28, 2009)

Never played it, was more of a Gaiaonline person.


----------



## X (Apr 28, 2009)

nope, i never played neopets, my bro got into them, but i avoided it.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 28, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I played so many years ago. It's crazy to think how long stuff like that's been around now. I mostly played "Deck Ball" (christ, I still remember the name). Basically pirate ship-themed soccer, but you only have to goalies, lol.
> 
> I love how my techo was subjected to perpetual starvation, but wasn't allowed the sweet release of death.



holy crap I remember playing that game :3

oh uh... i mean no you guys are all wimps, who would play something like that?

but really, that site was good back in 1999, the only thing i didnt like was when i went to the shops and the kids that designed their shop page made it all glittery and seizure-tastic


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 28, 2009)

Hrmm...
I wonder if the flash games and the whole pet thing has actually gotten better over the long years..


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 28, 2009)

ADF said:


> Oh I don't know, the Zafara [NSFW] was kind of cute.



Kinda want


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 28, 2009)

i use to  but  i cant get in to my account any more


----------



## pheonix (Apr 28, 2009)

Never played and never will, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 28, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Hrmm...
> I wonder if the flash games and the whole pet thing has actually gotten better over the long years..



They ruined it with the high score challenge.


----------



## Aquin (Apr 30, 2009)

Used to play actively, still occasionally do. Damn if they didn't have Krawks i never would have joined in the first place XD.

They failed when they removed Black Pawkeet Slots. I was addicted to that game XD.


----------



## Lukar (May 1, 2009)

I used to get on, but now I only visit the site once in a blue moon. After the site was bought by Viacom, it all went downhill- new pictures for the pets (Although they did look good usually, even though all of the female pets were given weird eyes), franchise whoring (Almost as much as Guitar Hero, except for little kids), and hardly EVER do they make new avatars.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 1, 2009)

Yeah. I like the new pictures (Lupes don't look like freaks anymore), but other than that they are more into franchising than the website itself.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

A certain friend showed me the site but I've never did anything there, I dont understand what you do there :|


----------



## AsherCat (May 6, 2009)

Proud to have my neopet! riskyfrisky on neopets add me if you ant  even at my age right now I still find it amusing.


----------



## shieldswulf (May 6, 2009)

Whats wrong with neopets? ive been playing for near 8 years. my first group of pets died due to my family moving around too much but my second group is doing fine. nowadays i dont have the time to give neopets much attention other than to feed them.


----------



## Ren-Raku (May 11, 2009)

I had a very sexy looking Shoyru.


----------



## makmakmob (May 12, 2009)

ITT: F.F.


----------



## Ailure (May 13, 2009)

Not since I learned that Neopets apparently have ties to Church of Scientology.

:/


----------



## Marie (May 13, 2009)

> and hardly EVER do they make new avatars


 
I think the last avatar released was back in the summer of 2008? And there's an avatar from 2006 that nobody has been able to get.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 14, 2009)

Ailure said:


> Not since I learned that Neopets apparently have ties to Church of Scientology.
> 
> :/



Dude. That was like, over 3 years ago before Viacom bought the site. And even then paid advertisements were more of a hassle than Scientology junk (I don't even remember if there was any on there). If anything, it's what made the site so popular.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, in 2002. :I

I left when realized just how pants-on-head retarded it all was.


----------



## MattyK (May 14, 2009)

Don't ask... >.=.<


----------



## Alpha_Dogg (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, like a looooooooooooooong time ago, but my pets always died(or whatever they do when you forget about them)


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2009)

Never wanted to.  I remember it, just never saw a reason to.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2009)

I used to troll neopets.


----------



## Kero (May 15, 2009)

I had a profile a few years back with a Shoyru.  I found it fun for the most part to play the games and earn the money.  Play the Stock Market, bank, etc.  It filled the hole in my life that wanted to be cool by having a bunch of money that I had no idea how to spend.  Of course, yeah, the games were fun, but it was MOAR FUN TO BE, LIKE, "I'm buyin' you out, bitch.  I'm motherfuckin' Microsoft."  ...Maybe it wasn't like that.


----------



## Seas (May 15, 2009)

When I tried the game, years ago, I didn't like the idea of your starter critters having random stats , and limited number for rerolls.....and the fact that many of them were locked for whatever reason...

Also didn't like the game itself very much, these two factors just made me get annoyed by the game faster, leading to quitting for good.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 16, 2009)

Yeah but then I quickly stopped because it bored me.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 16, 2009)

Friend had me look at it. It bored me. Didn't really bother.


----------



## jumpman92029 (May 17, 2009)

ive played it for years now but i stoped like a year ago becaues i grew out of it^^;


----------



## Lukar (May 17, 2009)

I've been getting on a little more lately, lol. Send me a message if you get on too- my username is wolflordrukario82394.


----------

